# 2 trips 2 limits



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

I went Monday night 9-30 and Saturday night 10-5 and got my limit both nights. The water is clear over here in Panama City saw lots of small flounder both nights I think its really fixing to get good.


----------



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great job!! couple of nice size fish ya got there .never been that way b4 but would like to try it sometime.just got to find where to get in the water.(wading)


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

nice fish and report saltbomb, thx. a few really nice ones, and some (near) head shots (= no/min meat damage). Happy hunting!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice two trip limits you got. Now is the time to stock up the freezer before the flounder migrate to the Gulf to spawn.


----------

